# Hello again.



## _simon_ (Aug 9, 2008)

Thought I better start over, joined here in 2007 but only made a few posts and haven't logged in here for a long time due to a lot happening (moving house and personal reasons) When I originally joined it was before I kept any mantids and was after info. I started out with 3 Sphodromantis Centralis nymphs, unfortunately only one made it to adulthood and is still doing well now. My recent additions are 3 Hierodula membranacea and 2 Gongylus gongylodes. Hopefully this time around I can be a bit more active on here.

Aside from those I now also keep 4 Tarantulas, 5 Scorpions, 40 odd giant millipedes, a horned frog and a tank of Malawi Cichlids.


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcome back!


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 9, 2008)

welcome back, THIS... IS... MANTIIIIIS!!!!!!!!


----------



## chrisboy101 (Aug 9, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> welcome back, THIS... IS... MANTIIIIIS!!!!!!!!


lol welcome


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 9, 2008)

chrisboy101 said:


> lol welcome


you like the new line?


----------



## Rick (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcome..........again.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 10, 2008)

Hello Simon, welcome back from OHIO!


----------



## _simon_ (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone


----------



## riegs22 (Aug 11, 2008)

Yea glad you came back, Seems like you stayed busy with the mantids.


----------

